# I'll Play



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 2, 2005)

i've been lurking for a while. thought i should introduce myself. i'm kristen, 28, love to lift heavy. every time i see a woman pick up a 5lb DB and do hundreds of reps i wanna snach it and throw it across the gym  .

planning to enter my first figure show march/april '06 and see what happens from there. my ideal body probably teters along the figure/BBing line so when all is said and done i may be too big for the former and too small for the latter. we'll see  . anyway, glad to be here.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 2, 2005)

kristen welcome

Good luck with your contest, we have several experienced fitness competitors here who have all kinds of knowledge to share


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks for the welcome . i hate being a newbie.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome to IM, and best of luck with your goals.


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> thanks for the welcome . i hate being a newbie.


We all have too start somewhere, I eased my way in here showing the men a breast shot here and there. It could help you feel more comfortable, it worked for me.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> We all have too start somewhere, I eased my way in here showing the men a breast shot here and there. It could help you feel more comfortable, it worked for me.



LMAO, that's hot . 

::going to re-size full frontal pics::

be back...


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2005)

you're funny!    welcome to im!


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2005)

_Welcome to IM 

How d'you like me so far?_


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Welcome to IM
> 
> How d'you like me so far?_


 11,000th post.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Welcome to IM
> 
> How d'you like me so far?_



thanks V.

i need to see pics first  .


----------



## WATTS (Oct 3, 2005)

<P>Welcome aboard, and goodluck.</P>


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> thanks V.
> 
> i need to see pics first  .


_I like you already. _


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I like you already. _



...are you flirting with me?


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> ...are you flirting with me?



_Nah  _


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2005)

_Btw, I edited the post above several times. I dont know what it means. _


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Not yet. Turn around and let me look to your "eyes".  _



damn...

::going to take ass pictures::

wonder if you can bounce a quarter off my, ahem....eyes. LOL.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Btw, I edited the post above several times. I dont know what it means. _



not before i quoted you .


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2005)

_

I didnt left that there because once I complemented nikegurl brains and I realized this post sounded so similar. Didnt want to make the same flaw again. _


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> 
> I didnt left that there because once I complemented nikegurl brains and I realized this post sounded so similar. Didnt want to make the same flaw again. _



so you just cut and paste from intro to intro ...weak...you'll have to make up for that one .


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> ::going to take ass pictures::






The13ig13adWolf welcome to IM!


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> so you just cut and paste from intro to intro ...weak...you'll have to make up for that one .


_No, it was in a private conversation and it was like a year ago. 
So, what I have to do to make up for that? How should I be punished? Btw, I hate sex. _


----------



## PreMier (Oct 3, 2005)

hahaha.. the day you see pictures of Vieope, is the day I will resign from the gym!


----------



## Vieope (Oct 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hahaha.. the day you see pictures of Vieope, is the day I will resign from the gym!


_That is only because I dont want to bother anyone with my normal, sort of fat body.   
Damn Jake, you look big in that avatar. _


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 4, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> The13ig13adWolf welcome to IM!



LOL, thanks RD .


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 4, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _That is only because I dont want to bother anyone with my normal, sort of fat body.
> Damn Jake, you look big in that avatar. _



11,000+ posts and all anyone's ever seen of you is a blue dot...


----------



## Vieope (Oct 4, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> 11,000+ posts and all anyone's ever seen of you is a blue dot...




_Go to the open chat to play around with us.  _


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 4, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> to play around with us.



yer derty...


----------



## Vieope (Oct 4, 2005)

_I didnt mean that way.  _


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 4, 2005)

Welcome to IM.

Whats your name mean?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2005)

Big bad wolf.


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 4, 2005)

aha clever


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _That is only because I dont want to bother anyone with my normal, sort of fat body.
> Damn Jake, you look big in that avatar. _



Dude, I am big!


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 5, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM.
> 
> Whats your name mean?



thanks . 13 was my volleyball number in college and i don't like girly hoakie usernames .


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dude, I am big!



::making mental note::


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 5, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> aha clever



whoops, thought you wanted to know what it stood for not what it said. i should really learn to read through to the end before replying.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 6, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> ::making mental note::


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 It was meant to be a good thing.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



you said 'you're big'....i was being a pervert. big = good .


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



you're a size queen....er, also?!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2005)

You could say that.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> you said 'you're big'....i was being a pervert. big = good .


_Oh dont worry with that. They amputated his penis a long time ago in a circumcision. That is why he doesnt understand any sexual remark. He never went to puberty or anything like that, that is why he is hairless. 
Like a Chernobyl person or that cat._


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2005)

_How are you Kristen?  _


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _How are you Kristen?  _



distraught after the amputated penis information....i was all looking forward to BIG. such is life i guess. you?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> distraught after the amputated penis information....i was all looking forward to BIG. such is life i guess. you?


_I am fine. :bounce: 

Going out tonight? _


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


_Dont cry, you will always have your penis. _


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2005)

I don't want yours.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2005)

He is too large.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He is too large.



is there such a thing???


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I don't want yours.


_I never offered you anything.  

Go talk to Randy._


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> is there such a thing???


_Saucy. _


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2005)

HEY!  Its still there.. you bastards..


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> HEY!  Its still there.. you bastards..



prove it


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2005)

_We should all get together for a nice talk. _


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> prove it



oh oh.. show and tell.  Why dont you tell me how you want it, then I will show you lol


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> oh oh.. show and tell.  Why dont you tell me how you want it, then I will show you lol



pants down, semi hard works


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2005)

_That is it, I wanna do you. _


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _That is it, I wanna do you. _



i can't screw a blue dot...


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> i can't screw a blue dot...



 You just got own3d!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> pants down, semi hard works



Whats your email  You can PM me with it.  Oh, and tell me your name.. I dont show my junk to just anyone off the street.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> i can't screw a blue dot...


_Maybe when you have your period? _


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats your email  You can PM me with it.  Oh, and tell me your name.. I dont show my junk to just anyone off the street.



but you'll show it to anyone that emails you???


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2005)

_I dont think I am getting any sex from this thread.  _


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I dont think I am getting any sex from this thread.  _



if it'll make you feel better, you can send me a cock pick too...


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> if it'll make you feel better, you can send me a cock pick too...


_You know, I never understood why genitals in english are named based on two different species. 

_


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You know, I never understood why genitals in english are named based on two different species.
> 
> _



is that a _yes_


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> is that a _yes_


_That is a maybe.  _


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _That is a maybe.  _



fair enough.


----------

